# A woman was working in a post office in California



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Ewwwww, apparently not a joke but real

A woman was working in a post office in California...

One day she licked the envelopes and postage stamps instead of using a sponge. That very day the lady found a cut on her tongue.

A week later, she noticed an abnormal swelling of her tongue. She went to the doctor, and they found nothing wrong. Her tongue was not sore or anything.
A couple of days later, her tongue started to swell more, and it began to get really sore, so sore, that she could not eat. She went back to the hospital, and demanded something be done. The doctor took an x-ray of her tongue and noticed a lump. He prepared her for minor surgery. When the doctor cut her tongue open, a live cockroach crawled out!!!!

There were cockroach eggs on the seal of the envelope. The egg was able to hatch inside of her tongue, because of her saliva. It was warm and moist...

This was a story reported on CNN

Andy Hume wrote: Hey, I used to work in an envelope factory. You wouldn't believe the....things that float around in those gum applicator trays. I haven't licked an envelope for years!'

I used to work for a print shop (32 years ago) and we were told NEVER to lick the envelopes. I never understood why until I had to go into storage and pull out 2500 envelopes that were already printed and saw several squads of cockroaches roaming around inside a couple of boxes with eggs everywhere. They eat the glue on the envelopes.

PLEASE PASS THIS ON, TO YOUR FRIENDS. After reading this you will never lick another envelope or stamp again.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ewww another yucky story


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooeeey what a horrid story!


----------

